# How do you like my makeovers?



## Angel-Rae (Feb 15, 2018)

Here are a few of my makeovers.


----------



## Xme (Feb 15, 2018)

so cute!


----------



## Pookah-chu (Feb 15, 2018)

BUTCH IS ADORABLE


----------



## Angel-Rae (Feb 15, 2018)

Xme said:


> so cute!


Thank you! 

Some more. 





- - - Post Merge - - -



Pookah-chu said:


> BUTCH IS ADORABLE



Yes I was quite proud if his co-ordination!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think my favourite is Charlise.


----------



## Kuromi-sama (Feb 15, 2018)

I love them! The way they're all striking those poses makes it even cuter.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava and Cheri are adorable!!!


----------



## Angel-Rae (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks everyone! I am in love with the little dance some of them do. Apollo was hilarious.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 16, 2018)

I've been really intent on finding clothes that match everyone well and I think it's super funny that I also picked that shirt for Ava! I'm only sad that hats look funky on most villagers with ears, but they look GREAT on the birds! I think they'd probably also work on penguins well but I have only put one on Twiggy so far and I love that it covers his head instead of the awkward mini hat it gives most villagers. I really want to put a tiara on someone but I don't know who yet...


----------



## Angel-Rae (Feb 16, 2018)

Yes the hats look so weird perched like a pimple on top of some of them. Apollo in the Gothic outfit is everything. The tiara I tried in everyone I was pretty tempted a few times but no one looked perfect, I might save the tiara and skating outfit for Freya.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 16, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> Yes the hats look so weird perched like a pimple on top of some of them. Apollo in the Gothic outfit is everything. The tiara I tried in everyone I was pretty tempted a few times but no one looked perfect, I might save the tiara and skating outfit for Freya.



Freya's eyes are so amazing in ACPC, I get enamored each time I talk to her! I'm a furniture item away from inviting her! I'll have to see how she looks it in as well!


----------



## Gruntilda (Feb 16, 2018)

Asorable!!  At first I thought I would not bother dressing my campers but I am now hooked lol.  The hats look hysterical so I am ow madly making lots of hats to adorn their cute little heads.  I duded Pietro up with the Mario stuff and he is rockin it lol.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Feb 16, 2018)

Pietro in Mario? Genius.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Feb 16, 2018)

Who wore it better?


----------



## Kuromi-sama (Feb 17, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> Who wore it better?



That is the best thing I've seen all day!  {wipes tears from eyes}


----------



## Dede (Feb 17, 2018)

Hahaha that's gold! Octavian does not look impressed being all prettied up like that ^-^;

All the costumes look so cute~ Apollo and Agnes are rockin' the gothic theme! Antonio with sunnies on made me chuckle too. Merengue does the same wearing it between her horns XD


----------



## Angel-Rae (Feb 17, 2018)

I have chosen Octavian to wear the ice skating outfit because it is so funny. My dream now is to see hm skating in it. Does anyone have Octavian and an ice rink? I am dying to know if he skates and if so, how.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Feb 17, 2018)

Octavian skating!


----------



## NiamhACPC (Feb 18, 2018)

That is flat-out hilarious!

Also, I put the goth outfit on Agnes as well. I think she looks just splendid in it.


----------



## Kuromi-sama (Feb 28, 2018)

*I love this so much*



Spoiler


----------



## Angel-Rae (Feb 28, 2018)

Kuromi-sama said:


> Spoiler



It never gets old!


----------



## Biyaya (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm digging Apollo in his new threads, and Bluebear and Vesta look really cute in their little outfits too.

Also, I know that's not Chrissy's original outfit, but it feels like it is or was supposed to be.



Angel-Rae said:


> Who wore it better?



ha! He looks like a really angry baby!


----------

